# LTS camera support?



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Anyone know if there is a limitation on LTS TVI PTZ cameras distances over UTP/balun? 

I am on a job and waiting on hold for their support.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

It's been 4 hours.
Did they pick up?
What did they say?

Lord Google sayeth "For video transmission less than 1000ft, passive balun are be used on both ends. " (of CAT5/6)


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

MikeFL said:


> It's been 4 hours.
> Did they pick up?
> What did they say?
> 
> Lord Google sayeth "For video transmission less than 1000ft, passive balun are be used on both ends. " (of CAT5/6)


I had to work. Hung up for another call



for standard HD over coax, 1k is pretty standard depending on balun manufactures, but this is a PTZ, run is under 650’ with no splices and I can’t get it to come up tried 2 different pairs and scanned both pairs but it come up with my aivo at the base of the pole.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Found this:








On this page: https://muxlab.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/CCTV-Balun-Application-Guide.pdf

I'm not a camera guy.
I have a camera guy that works for me, but it's 7:45 Friday night and I'm not calling him.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

MikeFL said:


> Found this:
> View attachment 158137
> 
> On this page: https://muxlab.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/CCTV-Balun-Application-Guide.pdf
> ...



Wow! Coaxitron…your google-Fu is strong!! if you ever see that stuff run for the hills. There is still one guy at Pelco, unless he has retired in the last year, who did a truly work there when the still made that stuff and it was top of the line back in the day. 

My problem is about 15 years ago I made the jump straight from analog to IP/PoE and left the HD over coax to others. Anyways, I’m not a LTS dealer and not all that strong in HD over coax. I need to pick the brain of someone who is either strong in HD over coax or a LTS partner… or search the inter webs when I’m not stomping around and trenching in 100 degree weather.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Pretty sure our Mod @Kevin is a camera guy.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

MikeFL said:


> Pretty sure our Mod @Kevin is a camera guy.


Yes I am, but I'm more familiar with regular analog and newer IP camera stuff. The over the coax stuff I never used. I have one kit in my apartment that I just finished removing to install IP stuff... couldn't figure out how to disable the IR light on the HD over coax, ended up taking the camera apart and removing some solder joints...

You've got your answer for the blauns you need to use, but seems kind of silly you need to use special ones... this is why I stick with IP stuff these days...


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

I went strait from old school analog, to IP, so never used HD over coax.

But, I think those cameras use the balun for the video, and the ptz pair is RS485, so just use another pair for the ptz.
Apart from that, as long as the baud rate, address etc is set, should be no issue at all at 1000'

I've used coaxitron with Pelco switchers/cameras, but that is a composite video setup. Would not work with HD over coax.


----------

